# Dealers recommend Pinarello instead?



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

Picking the brains of 3 different Colnago and Pinarello dealers, that is dealers who sell both, and all 3 have recommended a Pinarello Dogma 2 over a C59. They've all admitted that it's splitting hairs between the two, but ultimately say 'go Pina'.

Wondering why that is? Availability? Margins?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

bigdeal said:


> Picking the brains of 3 different Colnago and Pinarello dealers, that is dealers who sell both, and all 3 have recommended a Pinarello Dogma 2 over a C59. They've all admitted that it's splitting hairs between the two, but ultimately say 'go Pina'.
> 
> Wondering why that is? Availability? Margins?


Did you ask the LBS why they would recommend the Dogma over the C59?


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

the response has been that the Dogma stiffer.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

bigdeal said:


> the response has been that the Dogma stiffer.


Stiffer does not necessarily make it better. I own a C59 and it feels plenty stiff. Of course I have not tried a Dogma.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Not surprising, the Pinarello is a Taiwan made monocoque frame. 

It will be sure stiffer that the C59.

But, do you need it stiffer ? are you an sprinter or regulary climb solo alpine passes ?

Or would you appreciate more the more comfortable, C59 lugged construction ?

I guess the Dogma could be more rightly compared to the M10.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i have spoken to many who have owned both the dogma and c59.

many chose the c59 as a better bike due to the balance between stiffness and comfort.

a strong point of the dogma is still its flashy looks.

as for why dealers rec a dogma, a common reason i suppose is that being made in china, they are able to supply more readily than a made in italy c59.

i'm very happy with my c59 now and i have always thought of getting a pinarello, but they are just so trendy that u got to update them every now and then. 

my c59 does not look as stuning as a dogma, but u will just love it more as time passes, like any other c50, ep, eps.

when u buy pina, u keep it for 1-2 years, when u buy colnago, u keep them for a long long time.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

onefour02 said:


> i have spoken to many who have owned both the dogma and c59.
> 
> many chose the c59 as a better bike due to the balance between stiffness and comfort.
> 
> ...


You have highlighted many of the reasons why I chose my C59 over a Pina. My C59, in the PR99 color scheme, is good looking enough without being flashy or blingy-blingy. I love the lugged construction. The bike accelerates like a cheetah chasing an antelope and it climbs like a goat on EPO. 

I imagine that dealers have a high profit margin on Chinese made Pinas than on Italian made C59s.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

the monocoque dogma isn't as stiff as the lugs n tubes C59, not going to be. Go for the Colnago imo ...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Karbon Kev said:


> the monocoque dogma isn't as stiff as the lugs n tubes C59, not going to be. Go for the Colnago imo ...


Karbon Kev, you are a member of the Brotherhood of the Nago. :thumbsup:


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Can't get past the looks of the Pinarello - not my cup of tea.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

bigdeal said:


> Picking the brains of 3 different Colnago and Pinarello dealers, that is dealers who sell both, and all 3 have recommended a Pinarello Dogma 2 over a C59. They've all admitted that it's splitting hairs between the two, but ultimately say 'go Pina'.
> 
> Wondering why that is? Availability? Margins?


What size are you looking at and how heavy are you?

They're both excellent frames. IMO the Pinarellos just look too funky for me and in smaller sizes they are close to absolutely stiff, at which point you're better off with a Cannondale EVO or a C59.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I ride a Dogma 2 and absolutely love my bike. But I also wouldn't mind buying a C59, if you want a flashy C59 just buy the Tom Voeckler Polka dot frame. You can't go wrong with either frame.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I ride a Dogma 2 and absolutely love my bike. But I also wouldn't mind buying a C59, if you want a flashy C59 just buy the Tom Voeckler Polka dot frame. You can't go wrong with either frame.


Good points Anthony...but they only made 135 of the Voeckler bike. 

Actually, some of the Colnago steel frames (past and present) are pretty darned flashy.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I know Colnago is only making 135 C59 Tom Voeckler frame, but my friend said I will need to wait 12 weeks who's a Colnago dealer. I was thinking about buying one too. If you are interested in saving money, you can buy one here. Colnago C 59 Italia $4500 and change vs $5900 and taxes in the USA. This company is legit.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Seems almost too good to be true. But if it is legit, that's a fantastic deal on a collector's frame.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

You can ask the members on this forum and you'll get a positive feedback on Bellatisport.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/bellatisport-276286.html


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a Dogma 60.1 and a Dogma2. I use a carbon bar, fizik bar gel, a saddle with carbon rails and 25mm tires, and they are still hard rides. The C59 is def more comfortable, especially if you plan on all-day rides.
You should definitely test ride both frames if possible, this is too much money to risk.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, if light and stiff is what you want, the M10 is more appropriately compared to the Dogma. The C59 is going to be more "compliant" that the Dogma or M10. I doubt you will find it to be not stiff enough though.


----------

